

The Dark Side of Firebase Syncing: Test Procedure and Results Included - nigekelly
http://nigelkelly.github.io/

======
sethinsd
There is no other framework out there that can fix this problem. You're
disconnected, you can't magically have your data given to the server. Granted,
I would like to do this: Firebase.setInSyncCallback(function(isInSync) {
if(!isInSync) somediv.innerHTML = "Your changes have not been saved to the
server yet."; else somediv.innerHTML=""; });

~~~
nigekelly
Yes I appreciate that I'm disconnected. My issue is that .on() continues to
work as if I'm connected for the client who is originating changes locally but
that all other clients are blind. I think the app developer should be able to
choose that .on() only triggers once firebase really calls back.

In addition, it should be possible to create a safety net using localStorage
so that unsynced data can be saved and put back into play after a page
refresh. So I think this problem is very fixable.

